# NHRA compact series standings



## tunerspeed (Mar 26, 2005)

Paul Efantis with 138 pts, Luis Ferrer with 92 pts and Carlos Perez with 77 pts. Next race April 14-17 at the Las Vegas Motor Speedway. Check out the rest of the standing at www.nhrasportcompact.com


----------

